# ACNH Fan Made Map/Island Planner



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 7, 2020)

I am not interested in planning my map/Island, but I found this in an AC group and thought some of you may be interested.
Document Created by HomeTinkerer.

https://crossingcharm.com/2020/03/01/fan-made-animal-crossing-new-horizons-map-planner/?fbclid=IwAR1j17jT0qAYjGE-E9mtSKIk6USfQrpwWUNP3c_IaGaWc5TiKX_fykiawKw


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

It looks cool, but I wouldn't have a clue what we can and can't do, or what the island looks like, until I'm actually walking around on it.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 7, 2020)

I *think* I recall this being posted a week ago, or so? Thread died off pretty quick, though. But I've definitely tried using this before... was more annoying than it needed to be, so I gave up. I'll stick to sketching.


----------



## Fey (Mar 7, 2020)

So far I haven’t even gotten to sketching—I’m just jotting down ideas for different areas/features, and trying to arrange them in my head. If this one is easy to pick up and use though, I’ll give it a shot. It might help give me a better idea of how much space I’ll have to work with...

Thanks for sharing either way, and good luck with your own map—it’s pretty neat that you’re all new to AC btw. :3


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

thank you for sharing! i personally won’t be trying it as i won’t know exactly what i want or what i can do until i start playing aha


----------

